# Looking for On a High progency. RID stallion



## bad girl (18 December 2010)

I'm looking for horses I bred, by RID stallion On a High (Basil). From about 1993 to 2002. Lost touch with a lot of them and would love to know how they are.


----------



## MiaMorell (2 July 2019)

Hi. This is probably a little bit late... but I own a horse and his grand sire is On a High


----------

